# J2ME Bluetooth-Verbindung



## meilon (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich schon totgegoogelt und immer nur Snippets gefunden. Das beste, was ich bisher gefunden habe, war dies. Um mit BT zu arbeiten, muss man erst den Stack initializieren, aber da bleib ich schon stecken!

Da ist immer irgendwas von BCC im Spiel, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich importieren muss!
Die App sollte am Ende auf jedem Bluetooth fähigen Handy funktionieren, also auch mit dem WTK2.2 Emulator.

Kann mir irgendjemand funktionierenden Beispielcode geben? Es reicht erstmal nur nach Geräten suchen. Mit allen Imports etc - eben eine komplette Klasse 

plz help

mfg


----------

